# Daaaaaaaaaa...



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

...aaaaaaaaaamn!!!

A pregnancy announcement that went bad, but for good reason : theCHIVE
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Wow, I wonder if she'll announce a list if potential suspects for fathering the child.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Gus- on second look, this one seems fake. The guy's name (dude outing her) is Adam Boehner.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

workindad said:


> Gus- on second look, this one seems fake. The guy's name (dude outing her) is Adam Boehner.


Well, would you expect him to use his real name?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

workindad said:


> Gus- on second look, this one seems fake. The guy's name (dude outing her) is Adam Boehner.


I suppose it could be fake. I tend to read pretty much anything I see online w/ a certain degree of both detachment and skepticism.

I'd note, though, that -- if the name is pronounced in a manner similar to that of our former Speaker of the House -- it's "Bay-ner" instead of "Boh-ner".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

